# Hope's visit to the holistic vet. *PICS*



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

This is going to be long.

I have been searching for a good holistic Vet for months. Found one and followed their process of first filling out pages and pages of paperwork. Part of it was all factual and related specifically to medical and nutritional information. Part of it was fun. Like a magazine/personality quiz. Is she: fitful and jerking or calm and peaceful while sleeping, Friendly or cautious and more questions like these. I learned today that all of that is a part of Chinese Medicine. After they received the paperwork and reviewed it, her office called and requested her full medical history (I was not surprised) and scheduled the appointment. That was several weeks ago. That is how far out she is booked.

Hope has had health issues primarily around chronic colitis and lumps that she keeps presenting around the hip, low back and groin area. Sure, she came from her breeder with a 2 year health guarantee but we certainly did not want to take her back and get another puppy. So we have been on our own for her medical expenses which have now tipped into the thousands, not hundreds, range.

The appointment was today and we had a full hour with the doctor. She got a thorough examination and then she did both acupuncture and chiropractic on her. She had a tight spot up by her shoulder blades and NOT surprisingly, in her low back/hip area.

I have attached pictures. The doctor is charming and just an itty bitty lady. She was a traditional veterinarian for 30 years. Her practice now is limited to nutrition, Chinese medicine, acupuncture and chiropractic. She will be used, then, in conjunction with our Vet, rather than instead of.

I knew that I would like her right away when we entered the office and she had posted printouts of Iams recalls and the FDA warnings on China made treats. As part of the paperwork I sent in January, I was to list all foods, treats and supplements Hope receives. She commended me right away on choosing such natural and USA sourced and made (well, except Ziwipeak which is a product of NZ). She indicated that I had done everything I possibly could in for her in terms of nutrition. I appreciate (rather than being defensive of) the honest, direct help/feedback from those of you here who helped. I appreciate the guidance very much. You taking time to help, answer and help again is making a noticeable difference in the lives of my girls. 

She indicated that her issues could be helped beyond that. She said a few phrases that made me VERY happy. One is that she declared that we "have a very healthy dog". Another phrase I loved to hear was, "Wow. I am pleased to find this. This girl has perfectly tight patellas".

Her issues are are isolated to the middle zone of her body, according to how the body is divided in Chinese medicine. Makes sense as stomach and colon are there and all of her inflammatory lumps have been too. Stool eating can also be related. 

I had been so busy with our shy/fearful dog with anxiety that I did not know that Hope, who seems all confident and independent, is not so much anxious but uptight. The stomach/colon stuff she loosely compared to a Type A person and ulcers. She indicated that she is a "Wood" in Chinese Medicine (the 5 elements related to health, personality and such) and this explains her physical inflexibility, cautiousness with things she perceives as dangerous, etc. Also her feeling an obligation to "manage" things. Okay. She is bossy. She said that she would enjoy structure and rules. That if she perceived there were no rules, her obligation to manage would mean to her that she decide the rules. I do observe that. She said that if we roll over in the night and she nips at us to put her down to show her that we have rules and we are the ones who make them. That is good as my husband and I are creatures of habit, love organization and rules. I'll be honest. The more she spoke of Hope I felt as if she was describing me.

So, she gave me enzymes and Chinese herbs. The herbs will help her manage her control freak anxiety and the enzymes will calm her stomach. Both could help with the stool eating. She drew an interesting link between a mama dog who eats her puppies stool and how Hope feels like she needs to manage.

I asked about her weight and she said it was fine but she might like to see her about 2 ounces lighter. That made me giggle. Easy to do on what we feed. Definitely continue with no grains. Keep up what we feed and treat. She does want their Fish Oil in the refrigerator.

So, we have an appointment in about 4 weeks to follow up on everything. Even though this is long, there are a hundred things more I learned that I did not share. This visit was well worth the wait and expense. Cannot wait to see how she does in the next few weeks and at the next visit!

Getting an incredibly thorough check up!









Adjusting her neck









Checking out the tight spot between her shoulder blades









Checking out the rest of the back









Acupuncture


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow Karen!!! How fortunate for you to have such a wonderful holistic vet at your disposal!! Very interesting how she described her personality and how that relates to health issues. I'm thrilled that she approves of ZiwiPeak and thinks that her nutritional status is excellent. Also that her knees are perfect. Wow, that is awesome!!! 

Great news all around. I will be following along to see how she progresses with this doctor.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I am SO jealous Karen!! I would love to have access to a vet like that around me. Sounds like she offered some very helpful information; and likely a great alternative to the 'regular' vets perspective!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks. I loved that she came in the room and sat right on the floor with Hope. 

I like our vet but it was so nice to have a doctor nodding and saying, "This is great. That is exactly what she needs" and "great job restoring her heath" and "no, you are doing the right thing" rather than giving me the impression that I am over the top and knowing that they laugh and roll their eyes when I exit the place. 

The hour flew by. You better bet I am gonna ask about immunizations on the next visit!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd be very interested in hearing this vet's view on vaccinations. Interestingly enough, was just reading about rabies vaccinosis and stool eating. Turns out this is a very common by-product of the rabies vaccine. 

Lots of info out there on rabies vaccinosis and stool eating, but this page was really interesting to me ....

Crucial Information on Vaccinating our Puppies and Dogs


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, I remember that you had a lot of difficulty with Hope and her tummy, but I didnt realize it was to that extent! This doctor sounds like she will be a great resource for you, you are really getting the best of both I think with such an extensive background in traditional veterinary medicine as well as her holistic approach. Hopefully she will be able to come up with some new ways to help Hope that your usual vet wouldnt think of.
It must have been so refreshing to have a vet who has actually heard of the food youre giving and doesnt try to talk you into SD and/or think youre crazy!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your experience, Karen. I'm so glad it exceeded your expectations. I can't wait to see how she does in the next few weeks and for the follow-up visit either. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Very Interesting! So hopeful that you can get little Hope all straightened out with the help from this new vet! 
I'm anxious to hear about her progress and of course next visit!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, you must be thrilled with the positive prognosis and also with the feeling of being listened to and not chided for having 'out there' views on caring for your dogs just because you want the best for them. I hate it when people try and make you feel bad just because you care about your dog and want them to have the best of everything.

Here's hoping that the new regimen does the trick for Hope  (I'm sure there's a pun I could have made there somewhere but I'm suffering from brain fade this afternoon)


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Great Post! I would love to know any of those hundreds
of other things you learned if you find the time to post
some more.

I'm sending loving thoughts and prayers to you and Hope,
and I'm excited to see how the herbs and enzymes work.

:love7:


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

This brings back such pleasant memories of my first holistic vet visit with my sheltie. I am so happy you found her.  

The Chinese tea pills she prescribed ( we changed them as his constitution changed) were always most helpful! He became such a new dog that my clients and I ( yes, he went to work with me too) were joking about taking his pills...we wanted that energy and youthfulness too! 

The chiropractic we kept up with as he has some spinal issues, but the acupuncture was on and off. 

This is when we stopped the vaccines. 

This is a nice book to have on hand for pets and Chinese medicine...
Four Paws, Five Directions
We didn't use the diet section, as it does encourage cooked grains, but the rest is very informative on these supplements and the acupressure points as well as details on the different constitutions ( wood, air, etc...)

Would love to hear more, so feel free to chat oneacewink:


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad you found a holistic vet. I'm really interested to see what her views are on vaccinations. Thanks for posting that much details. Lots of good information.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

SOSOSOOSOSOSOSO etc jealous!!! I would kill to have such a vet in my area, especially if Bijoux has LP to be able to do some homeopathic remedies as treatment would be amazing..arg so jealous you are so lucky


----------



## Jazmin (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds like you've found a great vet there! 
Shame there isn't one around my area. My 
vet gave the previous owner's to my chihuahua 
(the horrible breaders that mis-trated him to 
the point now he pulls his ears down and don't 
allow you to go near him or touch his head), all 
of my information! What I had took Dante to the
vets for, what treatment he had, how much it cost, 
what was wrong with him even down to the time I 
went there! I was soo fuming and I still continue to 
seek a vets that are proffesional and not all about 
what's in their pocket..
I will find one though, I know I will.. Even if its the 
last thing I do!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have been seeing a traditional/ holistic vet for 2-3 years now and I use a holistic nutrionist. The reason I started was because my cat caught a virus from a vaccine and now has the virus so we do a lot of work with him. I am still learning but I can try to answer holistic vet questions. 

1. Vaccines- We do give a rabies shot as we have no choice per the state of VA but I did notice she did not give the full dose to my chis. We run a titer test and depending on the results depends if they receive a distemper shot. 

2. HW- My vet states you can do what you want but she only gives HW pills to her dogs March through November that way we do not over dose them. 

3. Olive Leaf- Olive leaf helps get rid of old dog fatty cyst, tumors warts. It has also started darkening the hair on my 14 year old Basset back to her normal tri color self instead of white. 

4. Miatake Mushrooms- build an immune system and help fight cancer. 

5. Arnica- Good for pain 

6. Deworming- she goes the traditional route as she says nothing holistic works. She has tried it all. 

7. Acidophilus- great probiotic and also fights yeast

Food-
My kids eat Great Life Chicken, Ziwi Peak Venison, their treats are also holistic. As for greenies she is not a fan of them but prefers a dog has a good rawhide (not grocery store kind but holistic ones)


----------

